# Why dont we have a "Essentials" for Movies by genre?



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

Like it says in the title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

like right now, I was going to ask for some fantasy/fiction movies.
It would be helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 1, 2011)

I am not sure why such a thing does not exist although I can not say I think it will work as well for films as it does for games.

In the meantime though http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113441


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks  FAST!
Well, yeah its quite difficult to oraganize movies, but by genre it should make things a little easier.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd mainly say we don't because there's like millions of movies and maintaining any list of essential movies would be an incredible undertaking.

I'm sure almost everyone here can name at least 50 movies they enjoy and would recommend pretty easily. It'd just stack up to an unfathomably large list.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 1, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'd mainly say we don't because there's like millions of movies and maintaining any list of essential movies would be an incredible undertaking.
> 
> I'm sure almost everyone here can name at least 50 movies they enjoy and would recommend pretty easily. It'd just stack up to an unfathomably large list.


That's quite true.

Although I thought of an alternative idea. Each person only says their single most favorite movie, and we sort them by genre. Then, instead of number of votes, just list the persons who voted on that particular movie.

That way, we have a sort of list of movies recommended by other tempers to watch instead of a gigantic essentials thread. Sounds like a good idea? I'd be glad to make something of the sort if it's a good idea.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGREE with you both.
But, instead of single favourite movie, how about 5? A reasonable number? lol
or anything from 3-5. If anyone wants to organize it that is..


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 1, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 or 5 sound like decent numbers. I'd be glad to make it right now, if everyone thinks it's cool.

Another would be to just give your favorite for each base genre. (Drama, Action, Epic/Adventure, Comedy, Horror, Animation)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, if we limit to a specific number of votes, I think its a good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 1, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'm sure almost everyone here can name at least 50 movies they enjoy


I'm one of the few who can't name more than a small handful of movies I enjoy.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 1, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I'm one of the few who can't name more than a small handful of movies I enjoy.


You've only seen a small number of movies or are you just a very harsh critic?


----------



## x17th (Jun 8, 2011)

Since this sounds close to what I might have asked about, I suppose there's an anime, and manga essentials.  I mean if they really want to make an essentials for movies, I like your limited or "favorite" movie lists, but if no one does that, there are "anime" movies.

I'm not super fond of these anime movies, but there isn't a dramatic amount of them compared to every movie that exists.

Course not everyone likes anime movies (I don't really care what it is, as long as it's interesting)


----------

